# Knot Tying Animations



## ChubRock (Jul 2, 2010)

I did a search on CB to see that ever since 2003 Knot Tying links have been posted. Here is one I thought I would share from our IATSE site that is a really cool way to learn some basic and not so basic knots.

Animated Knots


----------



## gafflover87 (Jul 2, 2010)

great man thanks for the link!


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is a link to a CB thread on what not to use when and terminology.

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/19024-knots.html


----------



## renegadeblack (Jul 4, 2010)

Wait... Grog... is that our Grog?


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 4, 2010)

very unlikely as grog LLC is based out of austin, TX and grog claims to be from CO.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 6, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> very unlikely as grog LLC is based out of austin, TX and grog claims to be from CO.


 
While I have visited that website many a time, I am not grogLLC.

Also I don't claim anything Duck, I am from Colorado been here all but 4 years of my life.


----------

